# Please Help! Depression with 1 yr old male Havanese



## cjbrooks (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello,
My husband and I are adopting a 1 yr old male Havanese today because his owners are gone all day from 8am-5pm and they are concerned that he has shown increased signs of depression over the past 2 months and really want to provide him a home where he will thrive. They have even taken him to a "doggie day care" while they are at work in hopes we would improve. The owners stated the dog has always been very shy, however, they went on vacation a couple of months ago and boarded him in a local "doggie day care" where he thrived with being around the other dogs, etc. They could really see a positive difference in him when they picked him up from the daycare. Since their return from vacation, the dog shows signs of depression every day, almost all day- lack of interest in playing, slow movement and just lying around the majority of the time they are with him in the evening. He has not had any changes in his appetite, loss of weight, no problems with urinating or bowel movements. One of the owners is a physician and really believes that the depression is not due to any health related issue but the fact that he is alone all day. The poor thing just looks very sad. Are Havanese dogs prone to depression? What are the best techniques to use to hopefully improve his mental health? We have a 8rs old Lhasa Apso who is the polar opposite of the Havanese dog and are hoping the new dog will thrive with having another dog around him and the fact that my husband works from home most of the day. I apologize for the long post, but we need some expert advice because we have not owned a dog before that had depression. Thank you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would guess another pet in the house (dog or even a cat) would of made allot of difference with the havanese. They really need people and attention. Hopefully he'll thrive for you. Keep us updated please.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Havanese are companion dogs and they don't do well when left alone for long periods of time. Now that he is in your house with your husband and other dog, he will probably be happy and thrive. Good luck!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would get him checked by a vet. Just because this guy was a doctor, says nothing about knowing dog behavior;. This is always the first line of approach. Quite often a sudden change in his life can trigger what can be deemed as depression in dogs. He needs a life no matter what .


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Dave,
Are there any sign to look for to tell if a dog is depressed? My guys act like this. They are not very playful, outside of their daily hikes. Does this mean my 3 are depressed? That would be awful

I hope this guy finds his playful happy self in your home! Please keep us posted. Pictures would be appreciated


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Linda, the signs are probably similar to human signs. Lack of interest in things they normally enjoy , lack of appetite, withdrawal. Generally dogs don't have long term depression. But if it's sudden, and unusual, always check with the vet to make sure it's not anything physical.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Dave. I just think my guys are duds They all love their treats and chews, so maybe they aren't depressed. Actually, it's really only Fred that acts depressed. No interest in much outside of his walks, treats, food, meeting other dogs and people. Grumpy....mopey....timid at times.....OCD....and crazy, that's my Fred


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks Dave. I just think my guys are duds They all love their treats and chews, so maybe they aren't depressed. Actually, it's really only Fred that acts depressed. No interest in much outside of his walks, treats, food, meeting other dogs and people. Grumpy....mopey....timid at times.....OCD....and crazy, that's my Fred


Not my buddy Fred, he's just kickin.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know my girl would be depressed if she was alone most of the time, and yes, I do think *some* havs are prone to this, I wouldn't expect an overnight change, in fact, the breed is pretty fond of habits and they tend to thrive with routine, so creating a new, comfortable, loving, relaxing routine will be key in the transition. 

Companion dogs generally don't do well alone more than with other people/dogs, etc. Sounds like the owners are making the best decision for the pup

:welcome: to the forum!!
Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like he will thrive in your home! I wouldn't worry about it too much but give him a couple of weeks to really settle in - some are slower than others at acclimating.

Welcome!


----------



## cjbrooks (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your replies!!! We have had Bentley now for almost 24 hrs - he is following my husband around everywhere, which is good, because most of his time will be spent with my husband. When I walk into the room where my husband and Bentley are sitting, the dog will growl at me, but I have been slowly approaching him and letting him smell my hand and then he appears to relax more. Our 9 yr old Lhasa Apso is adapting beyond belief, basically going about his normal routine and not paying too much attention to the new addition to his world! Our 16 yr old cat sniffed him once and walked on by. We are being very respectful and allowing Bentley to come to us. I think the key is going to be patience and I am hoping that soon Bentley will know that he is loved and part of the family. We thought we would wait for about a week and if there is no improvement in his mental health, will take him to the vet. I have never seen a dog look so sad, however, we did get some tail wagging last night!! I will take pictures soon and post for everyone.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like things are going well! Waiting for pics! opcorn:


----------



## Dalmane (Oct 4, 2010)

I would get him checked by a vet for any medical conditions. Thyroid issues can mimic depression


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Like you, we adopted our hav at a year old, but unlike you, he was the opposite. Wild, unruly, barked at EVERYTHING and really I think for similar reasons. His previous owner worked a kabillion hours and left him in his crate alot. Also, she was 1 person, so I don't think he was used to having lots of people around to love on him. I was VERY DISCOURAGED and even considered giving him back, especially after seeing the success my sister had after adopting her dog. I am sooo glad now that I didn't! When I took him to his first class, the trainer said to me "Think about your 3 kids and how different their personalities are. If they suddenly had to live somewhere else, with a whole new set of rules, boundries and people, how would they react?" I thought about that...My oldest would freak out, my middle would be very withdrawn, and my tender-hearted youngest would cry. So whatever you do- DONT GET DISCOURAGED! He will come around in his own time- the best thing about Havanese is that they are loyal and LOVE people who love them Once he knows you love him and will never leave him, he will never leave your side! Good luck and keep us posted on his progress!!!!
...btw...did you say his name is Bentley? Our Oliver was named Bentley and we actually changed his name because we have a few other Bentleys in the neighborhood! It really is a cute name


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think bentley is going to thrive in your house. But I 2nd having him checked over by a vet. Jasper sounds like how Bentley was described by his previous owners. Part of it can be personality. But at about 2 years old, long story,we accidentally found out he may have been achy because he was on some pain meds for a sprain and after a few days on Meds he started playing with Cash for the first time in 8 months. We started him on fish oil and joint supplements and he truly came alive. 

Depression can be personality but it can also indicate something going on. The novelty of being with other dogs could have made him forget his woes temporarily but it would be good to have him checked. Also,when you say you have never seen a sadder looking dog... Are his eyes a little droopy? Can you see the whites? That as well as depression could be symptoms of a low thyroid. A very easily treated thing that can have dramatic effect on personality. 

Just a few thoughts for you. But having animals around and people around more often is surely a better situation for bentley. Congrats on your ne havanese! Can we see pictures?


----------

